# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Школа китайского языка барнаул

## tagrojucalo3

Думал где можно пройти обучение английскому  в Барнауле, остановился на сайте  #trinitycentre.  Из - за чего ?  Нашёл много отличных отзывов, давно существует, хорошая история у школы. Обратился к ним,  обсудил.  Хожу потихоньку, обучаюсь,  спустя время уже говорю не много на английском. Обучают хорошо.   Так что могу советовать  ! Ах да вот ссылка на сайт, там узнаете подробнее [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

